# lighting layout for the kitchen



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

We often get light information from the supply house. If we supply a basic room drawing they locate the lights and offer suggestions on what sort of light and where to place them. They use software that tells us the amount of lumens, candles, lux, etc we can expect in different areas based on the layout and type of fixture. If you are getting fixtures from an electrical supply house or specialty lighting supply store they can probably help. I do not think the box stores can help with this sort of detail.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't see any attached sketch?


----------



## Did it myself (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for your response 7echo. We've gone to "living lighting" and they weren't much help at all. They don't even sell potlights. But we haven't looked for other light suppliers for potlights other than the big box stores. Its a good idea and we'll try it out. 

ScubaDave, I couldn't figure out how to attach a file but I did add it as a picture in my profile. It should come up as an icon under my name to the left. I hope you can see it now.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

My kitchen old style had 320w of light & poorly lit (8' ceiling)

The cans I used are 4" 13w CFL = ~60w equiv
I installed 2 cans 32" apart & 24" out from the wall over a 60" counter.
On the other side of the kitchen I installed 2 cans ~36" apart & 24" out from the wall. This is from the wall, which makes them 12" out from the wall cabinets

In the middle of the room on the fan is a 13w daylight CFL
By the stove & along the underside of the 2 cabinets by the stove are (3) LED hockey puck lights. More are planned when the kitchen is renovated. I also have 18' of LED rope light

Usually they say a ceiling light every 2'
I went further apart then that & the kitchen is lit up pretty good with just 5 lights
If everything is turned on I'm using about 80 watts

I would plan on 2 cans over the 65" counter, possibly a 3rd beyond the counter to light up that area? And 3 over the 127" counter. I would plan another 2 in the middle ceiling area, assuming that you table/pendant is going in the corner?


----------

